# Smok Minos rta



## wiesbang (26/6/16)

Which vendors will be getting these?
So much want!



















As known to all, vapors would like to enjoy the best taste; the taste king style tank －25mm Minos Sub tank from SMOK will provide you with a stormy vaping experience.

The glass tube features with simple design; completely transparent tube is easy-to-read the e-juice capacity. Bottom airflow system has two big slots evenly spaced on the bottom, which helps you enjoy an extremely open draw. The removable top cap filling system allows you to refill in-one-go. The 510 thread compatibles with most TC mod of SMOK, now you can have a nice vaping experience!
510 RDA drip tip with the V shape airflow channel 
New top cap filling design
Glass tank
4ml juice capacity
Minos Q2 core and M2 deck
Bottle airflow system (2 big slots on the base)
510 threading connection
25mm overall diameter
Comes with a spare glass tank and 2 coil heads

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## MorneW (26/6/16)

I want it!!!!

Sent from my GRACE using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## moonunit (26/6/16)

24.5mm build deck, if that is true then it is massive, but can't see how that would work.

lol'ed at sweet like a cotton candy

Definitely going to order one though! Smok has really been producing some top notch tanks lately


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MoneymanVape (26/6/16)

No top airflow?


----------



## Greyz (27/6/16)

I got Smok to have this tank 
It looks like a mix of the Moonshot and Tornado Nano to me. Winner? Chicken dinner?....

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubz (19/7/16)

Bump...


----------



## wiesbang (19/7/16)

Dubz said:


> Bump...


What he said!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Greyz (20/8/16)

Ordered 2 Minos tanks for myself and a friend. They just landed in SA, now the long 2 weeks wait for customs to clear the tanks. 
I'm so excited by the huge build deck. Hopefully it can fit some exotic builds in there!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wiesbang (13/2/17)

Greyz said:


> Ordered 2 Minos tanks for myself and a friend. They just landed in SA, now the long 2 weeks wait for customs to clear the tanks.
> I'm so excited by the huge build deck. Hopefully it can fit some exotic builds in there!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Mr Greyz

I stumbled upon this thread and was wondering how you like/liked the Minos?
Don't think any vendors brought them in.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

